# smilies not working ?



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

as title really

smilies not working when trying to add them to a post

Mark


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Mine are

Must be you! [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ah, they are back now 
                          :wink:

Mark


----------

